# 4.0.5 update



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

http://androidcommunity.com/android-4-0-5-coming-to-galaxy-nexus-early-next-month-20120320/

Hope the source code gets leaked out soon I want this on my gnex asap

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Knowing Verizon it will be on the last day of april, if at all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

True dat

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Kel loves orange soda!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I sure hope so. Although I no longer get my hopes up on info. Unless its from a source I know is always right


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Yawn...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Kel loves orange soda!


I do I do I doOooo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Kel loves orange soda!


Omg I used to love that skit ... man I feel old


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

Repair man man man man


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Kel loves orange soda!


"Welcome to good burger, home of the good burger, can I take your order"

Sorry, when keenan and kel were mentioned I had to throw that in. Back when "All that" was an okay show..


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I sure hope so. Although I no longer get my hopes up on info. Unless its from a source I know is always right


Its from black_man_x. He works for google I think so I would say thats pretty reliable.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

The sound issue is what I'm happy about. Right now running axioms patient zero and every rom before my sound through headphones has never been the same.

It used to be ear piercing and now I look odd trying to jam headphones in my ear as hard as I can to make it louder.


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Trying not to get too excited about it. My guess is late April if we are lucky. Hopefully it will help those of us that are having the one way audio issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll hold my breath..........


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully source gets released so these Devs can dig in....I am actually happy with AOKP 4.0.4 and Francos Kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I bet p3droid has had this for months but we'll just see a screen shot now.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> Hopefully source gets released so these Devs can dig in....I am actually happy with AOKP 4.0.4 and Francos Kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


AOKP is 4.0.3


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Who cares when Verizon releases their version of it. We just need to get source into the devs hands.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I bet we'll get 5.0 before another update ever rolls out


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

winner00 said:


> Its from black_man_x. He works for google I think so I would say thats pretty reliable.


Oh I'm aware of BMX lol

I love poems....not


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> AOKP is 4.0.3


I think he meant axiom aokp crossbreed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Who cares when Verizon releases their version of it. We just need to get source into the devs hands.


This
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> This
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Good point, but I'll definitely welcome new radios with the ota if available.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

So if we are supposed to see an OTA "in April", when should we see source code released? Within a week?


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> So if we are supposed to see an OTA "in April", when should we see source code released? Within a week?


Shortly after release, that is if it is actually released. We have seen two leaks, but only received source for one of those leaks.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

rossguy said:


> Trying not to get too excited about it. My guess is late April if we are lucky. Hopefully it will help those of us that are having the one way audio issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I keep seeing you here and there brother!

Who cares ? I do because I think its one of the proprietary libs that's causing the one way call audio issue some of us seem to have. JBQ tacitly confirmed this to me on twitter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just want Peter Alfonso to get on this 4.0.5 as soon as it is leaked been on his roms since the good ol og droid days


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

havi007 said:


> I just want Peter Alfonso to get on this 4.0.5 as soon as it is leaked been on his roms since the good ol og droid days


Good stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

